# Using Belkin G router with Cisco 2100 cable modem



## bdcnurse (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been driving myself crazy with this one. I recently switched from DSL to Charter cable internet. They use a Cisco 2100 modem and I have been trying to hook my Belkin G router up to the computer. I cannot for the life of me get the wireless router to work so that my laptops can connect. When I try to hook it up, I lose connectivity. I have tried changing out cables, still nothing. I am extremely frustrated and am ready to throw in the towel. I have used the router with my DSL for several years with no problem at all. What am I doing wrong??


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

first step: can you connect wired to the router and get internet?


----------

